# Chip Led light 100cm tank



## IoannisB (10 May 2018)

Hi all
I need your advice about Led light
My aquarium is L 100cm X H 55cm X W 35cm
I want to buy a chip but good Led system.
Preffered looking color is RGB
My source lighting now are 4xT5 39W (2 Sylvania grolux and 2 Osram 865) but my plants don t going well


----------



## alto (10 May 2018)

Do you have any photos, or perhaps details of how plants are not doing well?

Tank information?
Kind of Blue journal might serve as an example of tank detail information 

If you're using high output T5 with good reflectors, (lack of) light should not be a problem

Most cheap LED won't provide higher substrate lighting (PAR/intensity) than your present T5's given the 55cm water column height 

Twinstar S perhaps (but then not "cheap")


----------



## IoannisB (10 May 2018)

*Hardware*
- 100cm long/35 cm wide/55 cm high, open top
-  glass, 10mm
- Lights: 2 pieces Hagen Glo T5 2X39W each. Bulbs 2 Osram 865 and 2 Sylvania Grolux 12 hours per day
- Filtration: SUNSUN HW 303A
- Seachem Flourite Sand + Jbl Manado
- DIY CO2 from Yeast
*Plants*
Alternathera Reinickii
Microsorum Pteropus
Bacopa Caroliniana
*Fish*
Congo Tetra

*Issues*
Fall of the lower leaves
Algae


----------



## Konsa (10 May 2018)

Hi 
Do U add any fertilisers and how often.
It seems that U have some sort of insufficient CO2 and strong light issues .
Some pics or video will defo help to get the full picture 
Regards Konsa


----------



## IoannisB (11 May 2018)

I don t have a good camera but i will tyry later to have some pics.
Despite these issues the point is to find a solution and upgrade my lighting with Led
What about to combine the one Glo with Yescom multi color?
or combine with this 37" multi color led  https://www.ebay.com/itm/302716422054?ul_noapp=true
or to replace the two grolux with Arcadia T5 Led Tropical pro?
or to buy a chichiros Rgb led?


----------



## alto (11 May 2018)

IoannisB said:


> *upgrade my lighting with Led*
> this 37" multi color led https://www.ebay.com/itm/302716422054?ul_noapp=true
> or to replace the two grolux with Arcadia T5 Led Tropical pro?
> or to buy a chichiros Rgb led?



The eBay LED is 180 LEDs @ 37watt, working straight numbers, these will be (cheap) 0.2 watt LEDs - or at best, possibly some combination of 0.1watt (blue) & 0.2 & 0.3 watt LEDs - either way, the light will be "bright" until about the middle of your 55cm tall tank, substrate light level will be less than with your T5 system 

If you look at forum reports for the Chihiros RGB LED, again it's most suitable 30-36cm tall tanks 


As for the Arcadia LED (T5) replacement tubes, I recommend contacting Arcadia for details such as type (manufacturer)  & wattage & intensity of the LEDs used, also lumens or PAR 


Yeast CO2 can provide surprisingly high levels of CO2 but tends to be uneven in CO2 production, use of wine yeast (rather than baking yeast) helps with this, also running at least 2 source bottles of the yeast CO2 (started at intervals) - what are your yeast CO2 details?


----------



## IoannisB (11 May 2018)

About Arcadia i found this
+ 850 mm - 12 W
+ replaces one T5 tube with 39 W
+ length: 850 mm, d= 16 mm
+ Lumen: 900
+ number of LED: 105
8.000K

About Yeast i use one 1,5L Coke bottle

About Yescom Led i found this
White LEDs
110pcs (8000K,0.5w)
Blue LEDs
9pcs (460nm, 0.5W)
Pink LEDs
4pcs (465nm, 0.5W)
Red LEDs
4pcs (625nm, 0.5W)
Green LEDs
2pcs (500nm, 0.5W)
Adaptor Power
Input: 100-240V  4A
Output:12V 2.6A


----------



## ian_m (11 May 2018)

4 T5 tubes, even without reflectors, is well and truly in the very very high light region of light intensity, you will be able to both grow and vaporise any type of aquatic plant with this level of light.

Your plants not doing well is nothing to do with light & its levels, if you replace with suitably expensive LED's that even come near T5 HO light levels you will still suffer poor plants is nothing to do with light.

You have actually told us 100% why your plants are so poor...hint below...(as well as light levels being way way way way way too high).


IoannisB said:


> - DIY CO2 from Yeast



What fertilising dosing and regime are you using as well ?

What is your filter and its turn over rate ?

My suggestions..
1. Change to bottled CO2 injection solution to get proper/correct levels of CO2. 99.999% of plant problems seen here are poor CO2 implementation. I very much doubt you are the 0.001% that is not poor CO2.
2. Run with only 2 T5 tubes (or less by blocking the tubes with foil rings).
3. Add fertilisers.
4. Report back to use what your way forward is going to be, please.


----------



## Konsa (11 May 2018)

Hi
Why are U so keen on updrading your lights.
The light U have now are more than enough to grow most plants U will ever have.
Your plants trouble are NOT because your lights are not strong enough.It is very likely that you have CO2 and flow and distribution 
Issues for the ammount of light U have .I have a similar size tank but only 40 ish cm high with 2 T8 18w on it and the plants grow slow but healthy in it without CO2 and with  way less light than U have.
There is a bloke on here from your country that grows one of the most healthy plants I have seen in his tanks without the fancy expensive Leds.Have a look yourself.
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/my-tanks.37848/


Get in toch with him he maybe able to give U some tips on how he manages to do that.
Regards Konsa


----------



## IoannisB (11 May 2018)

ian_m said:


> 4 T5 tubes, even without reflectors, is well and truly in the very very high light region of light intensity, you will be able to both grow and vaporise any type of aquatic plant with this level of light.
> 
> Your plants not doing well is nothing to do with light & its levels, if you replace with suitably expensive LED's that even come near T5 HO light levels you will still suffer poor plants is nothing to do with light.
> 
> ...



Flter SUNSUN HW 303A  1400 L/H
No ferts at all
Can't buy and use Bottle Co2
I must change to LED because of 2 facts. 1) Electricity monthly cost, 2) Too much heating especially in summer periods


----------



## IoannisB (11 May 2018)

Konsa said:


> Hi
> Why are U so keen on updrading your lights.
> The light U have now are more than enough to grow most plants U will ever have.
> Your plants trouble are NOT because your lights are not strong enough.It is very likely that you have CO2 and flow and distribution
> ...


As i already answered 
I must change to LED because of 2 facts. 1) Electricity monthly cost, 2) Too much heating especially in summer periods


----------



## Konsa (11 May 2018)

Hi
Thats  good points U have made.
have U though about making yourself one.Or do U have someone with knowledge about that sort of things that can do it for U.It can be done on a low budget and U will have exactly what you want.
Have a look here.
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/led-diy.49569/


----------



## IoannisB (11 May 2018)

Konsa said:


> Hi
> Thats  good points U have made.
> have U though about making yourself one.Or do U have someone with knowledge about that sort of things that can do it for U.It can be done on a low budget and U will have exactly what you want.
> Have a look here.
> https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/led-diy.49569/


Thank you for your answer
thas really great
the diffficult is to find someone with knowledge to construct it


----------



## Konsa (11 May 2018)

Hi
For any electronics  or electro technician should be like walk in the park.U may have some Custom leds manufacturer too if U have a look arround 
Regards Konsa


----------



## mow said (11 May 2018)

Hey everyone ,
When I was planning to build an led fixture I had no knowledge about electricity at all or even soldering. The reason I provided all the information on that thread is to make it easy for anyone that does not know anything about electronics. I refuse to pay allot of money for a simple construction. Good led fixtures cost allot of money and some of them do not even have a controller. For a 1/3 of the price you can build your self a good led fixture. Also if anything goes wrong you can even fix it your self.


----------



## ian_m (11 May 2018)

IoannisB said:


> No ferts at all


Yet another reason why the plants are suffering, you must feed them, especially at the light levels you have.

If you aren't or can't move to bottled CO2, then your best bet will be to try running with only one T5 tube, that is normally bright enough (actually maybe too bright) to grow most plants, no problem. That will cut you electricity down to a quarter at now cost.

The problem with LED's, it will cost serious money to come anywhere equivalent to T5 output.

Your tubes are T5 39W which is 850mm and will be about 2300 lumens.

An Aquatlantis LED fixture @ 850mm is 44W (so hardly power saving !!) @ 3600 lumens, but @ £130 each. Mind you, you will only need two (or one) as about 1 1/2 times brighter than T5. Also you must cost in a controller @ £60 or else you will be back to zapping your plants again.

So based on what you have just revealed
1. Don't get LED, this will only carry on killing your plants in exactly the same way your T5 tubes are at the moment.
2. Run with only one T5 tube, if you are not going to use pressurised CO2. Instant electricity saving.
3. Add fertiliser of some form.


----------



## IoannisB (11 May 2018)

ian_m said:


> Yet another reason why the plants are suffering, you must feed them, especially at the light levels you have.
> 
> If you aren't or can't move to bottled CO2, then your best bet will be to try running with only one T5 tube, that is normally bright enough (actually maybe too bright) to grow most plants, no problem. That will cut you electricity down to a quarter at now cost.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply.
I have a question. What about if i keep the one Hagen glo and replace the two lamps with Arcadia T5 Led Tropical Pro and Freshwater pro?
*Specs:*
Tropical Pro
+ 850 mm - 12 W
+ replaces one T5 tube with 39 W
+ length: 850 mm, d= 16 mm
+ Lumen: 900
+ number of LED: 105
8000K
Freshwater Pro 
+ 850 mm - 12 W
+ replaces one T5 tube with 39 W
+ length: 850 mm, d= 16 mm
+ Lumen: 1600
+ number of LED: 105
6600k


----------



## ian_m (11 May 2018)

IoannisB said:


> I have a question. What about if i keep the one Hagen glo and replace the two lamps with Arcadia T5 Led Tropical Pro and Freshwater pro?


Yes you could do, would save power and reduce lumens. But will still be far far too bright for the levels of CO2 and fertiliser you have.

However not all LED T5 tube replacements are suitable for all T5 fittings, especially if the existing T5 ballast is electronic, which unfortunately a lot of T5 fixings are and if used will damage/destroy the T5 ballast. 

Arcadia say  "The Arcadia T5 LED's are compatible with Arcadia T5 controllers", but Amazon reviews clearly indicate they often don't work with other controllers.

To retro fit the LED tubes, you will probably need to rewire your light fixture. The wiring diagram is often in the LED tubes user manual.

Here is a handy link to a PDF, to save me drawing pictures  of how to either replace T5 tube or required wiring T5 tube to support LED's.
https://docs-emea.rs-online.com/webdocs/1636/0900766b81636990.pdf

Again I would suggest you aim to lower you light levels, sort CO2 and provide fertilisers before changing lights. You are just re-arranging deck chairs on the Titanic, rather than attempting to fix the hole.


----------



## IoannisB (11 May 2018)

Thank you again for your reply.
Here are some pics


----------



## IoannisB (11 May 2018)




----------



## ian_m (11 May 2018)

Unfortunately can't tell a lot from the pictures as out of focus .

The one thing I can see is holes in the leaves. This is more than likely poor CO2 and/or low nutrient issues for the light levels you have.

Again any algae is poor CO2 for your light levels. The plants are dying, releasing organics as they die which is feeding the algae.

All symptomatic of far far far too much light for your CO2 & ferts levels.


----------



## mow said (11 May 2018)

ian_m said:


> Yet another reason why the plants are suffering, you must feed them, especially at the light levels you have.
> 
> If you aren't or can't move to bottled CO2, then your best bet will be to try running with only one T5 tube, that is normally bright enough (actually maybe too bright) to grow most plants, no problem. That will cut you electricity down to a quarter at now cost.
> 
> The problem with LED's, it will cost serious money to come anywhere equivalent to T5 output


I agree it does cost more but they do last long and they are far stronger than t5 bulbs. I had a 56 watts t5 on my juwel 125 and now i made a 30w led i ended up with algae every . But i could of avoided the algae as the rio i am using is not my hightech tank i use it to keep shrimps so i dont bother cleaning it.



ian_m said:


> Your tubes are T5 39W which is 850mm and will be about 2300 lumens.
> 
> An Aquatlantis LED fixture @ 850mm is 44W (so hardly power saving !!) @ 3600 lumens, but @ £130 each. Mind you, you will only need two (or one) as about 1 1/2 times brighter than T5. Also you must cost in a controller @ £60 or else you will be back to zapping your plants again.
> 
> ...



I dont agree with you here . Get a cheap led fixture you have to balance led with the tank you have. People tend to buy a high wattage led fixtures when they dont need them. If you using 100w t5 fixure and you have no algae get half of that wattage with leds which is 50w. Led ls are the future t5 are power hungry and many companies are now converting their tanks to led fixures.


----------



## Zeus. (11 May 2018)

Holes in leaves and algae on bacopa leaves, poor CO2 implementation compound by too much light 
Might have some yellow leaves on one pic which would indicate ferts issue.
That would be my opinion but not an expert OFC


----------



## Konsa (11 May 2018)

Hi 
After all said.
It seems that the Chichiros RGB 90cm
Will be enough for your tank plus is dimmable so U will be able to reduce it furder if needed.
Why U cant get pressurised CO2?
U really need to consider  going low tech if not able to get some pressurised CO2 as constant fluctuating CO2 from the DIY mix is not a good thing .There are loads of plants that will grow well but U need to feed them with some complete fertiliser and have the light on the  lower side.
Regards Konsa


----------



## IoannisB (11 May 2018)

mow said said:


> I agree it does cost more but they do last long and they are far stronger than t5 bulbs. I had a 56 watts t5 on my juwel 125 and now i made a 30w led i ended up with algae every . But i could of avoided the algae as the rio i am using is not my hightech tank i use it to keep shrimps so i dont bother cleaning it.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont agree with you here . Get a cheap led fixture you have to balance led with the tank you have. People tend to buy a high wattage led fixtures when they dont need them. If you using 100w t5 fixure and you have no algae get half of that wattage with leds which is 50w. Led ls are the future t5 are power hungry and many companies are now converting their tanks to led fixures.



Whats your opinion about this led?
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00P2JGPB2/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A347GK6YRL6XBR&th=1


----------



## IoannisB (11 May 2018)

Konsa said:


> Hi
> After all said.
> It seems that the Chichiros RGB 90cm
> Will be enough for your tank plus is dimmable so U will be able to reduce it furder if needed.
> ...


Chichiros 90 is not dimmable but is desirable to buy it
Can t get pressurised CO2 because i can 't afford it and especially in a long term use
(here where i leave its very difficult to find a store to refill the bottle)


----------



## alto (12 May 2018)

Do a search on Yescom LEDs - I quickly found a US forum discussion
one point made was that the LEDs were actually 0.1 watt rather than the advertised 0.5watt

Have you looked at local lighting shops/manufacturers, only consideration is water proofing  - what is the waterproof rating on your linked Yescom unit?


----------



## mow said (12 May 2018)

IoannisB said:


> Whats your opinion about this led?
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00P2JGPB2/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?smid=A347GK6YRL6XBR&th=1


I would not buy those led fixutures cheap and not enough


----------



## IoannisB (12 May 2018)

mow said said:


> I would not buy those led fixutures cheap and not enough


One more question pls.
Chichiros Rgb or Finnex FugeRay planted? https://www.amazon.com/Finnex-FugeRay-Planted-Aquarium-Moonlights/dp/B00GH9HUQ0


----------



## mow said (12 May 2018)

Chichiros rgb withiut a doubt


----------



## IoannisB (13 May 2018)

I want to thank you all for your advice. 
I decided  to remove the one Glo and keep 2 T5 until i order the Chichiros RGB


----------



## Konsa (13 May 2018)

Hi
Make sure U post some updates of your tank after the changes.
What do U deside about fertilisers.Are U going to use some?
Regards Konsa


----------



## IoannisB (13 May 2018)

I have potassium and iron to use


----------

